# delta aparrel v/s gilden or jersey?



## 4taylormadetees (Jan 9, 2009)

delta aparrel v/s gilden or jersey?...
looking for opinions..i bought some black shirts and they don't seem as dark as others.the prices are good and customer service seems good.and its close to me so i can save on freight.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have never used delta, but the jersey I have used were lighter than gildan. So were the Hanes beefyT. Which was bad cause I have a local source for Hanes and had to get 3 shirts to complete an order and I hated having mixed colors in the box.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

I print for a friend who provides me with Deltas, he said they fit better after washing, little shrinkage. I didn't like them because the neck looks like a mock turtleneck!! Way thicker neck than most brands.... I mostly use gildan 2000's.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

macmiller said:


> I print for a friend who provides me with Deltas, he said they fit better after washing, little shrinkage. I didn't like them because the neck looks like a mock turtleneck!! Way thicker neck than most brands.... I mostly use gildan 2000's.



I'll have to check all my delta shirts now. i never noticed the difference in their neck compared to other brands (gildan/hanes/etc). Interesting.. I've printed over 3000 Delta shirts and never noticed.. I'm wearing one right now and still don't see it!


----------



## 4taylormadetees (Jan 9, 2009)

yea i dont see a difference in the collar. i just usually get 50/50 gildan. and i am wondering how much the deltas will shrink.being 100% the quality seems fine to me so far .i havent printed all of them yet.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If you are worried about shrinking of you have a conveyor dryer just send them though once on each side that should take care of most the shrinking. I do this with all fleece type products.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

The deltas are pretty good, but it depends on the run. I don't Dry on high heat ever as that setting (cotton setting) is not for clothing. I usually dry low heat or hang dry and I have still had shirts shrink before. Their fashion fit shirts I've had shrink up really really bad (and sideways), but I've also had tultex fashion shirts shrink sideways and up too.

Their 6.0 oz heavyweights have the least shrink. The 5.2oz shirts I have had all of mine shrink even on low heat setting, but they added length to the shirts in the last year or so and that seems to help.
Most shirts I own have shrunk at some point.. which is why I am glad I print so I can just refill my closet when needed!


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

You know, now that I think about it, they were allstyle. The collar was about an inch compared to most that are about 5/8". sorry!


----------



## martin43 (May 15, 2017)

Who do you use for your Delta supplier and what would you recommend for a heavier weight long sleeve tee? 5.5 - 6.1.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

martin43 said:


> Who do you use for your Delta supplier and what would you recommend for a heavier weight long sleeve tee? 5.5 - 6.1.


That was FIVE years ago. Things may well have changed by this point


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

Allstyle, Comfort Colors, and Hanes Beefy T all make excellent long-sleeve tees.
Comfort Colors and Hanes Beefy are so thick and soft, they're almost like a lightweight crewneck sweatshirt!
I'd stay away from Gildan and the others, just my opinion...


----------

